# Caad 4 Question



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I tried out my buddy's 08 Caad9 R5 and now I've really bitten teh Cdale bug. Craigslist has a third hand, CAAD4 frame from 2002 and ti's just the right size for me. Now my ethical dilemma for you is, given monetary restraints, would you purchase this frame or wait for another one? I live in Canada so there aren't as many Cannondales, and not many 54cm's at all. My only other seeable option is to take a chance on a closeout Cdale for around 1000 bucks (bike prices are inflated here) and ride that, but I'm still finishing off Uni so money is tight.

Primarily my question is performance oriented. Is there a significantly big difference between CAAD4 frames and the newest CAAD9 frames? I'm aspiring to do crits but I don't think I can put down enough power to feel a diff on a stiff Cdale frame. I have the parts to build up everything and it'd be specced 105 9speed. Don't laugh, it's lifestyle choice. So what do you think guys? I'm really boggled here. Has the technology and ride quality improved that much in 6 years? (to be noticed by a fool like myself)


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

The CAAD 4 was the 1st of the curved seat-stays, I have had a CAAD 5, 7, and an 8, and noticed that they all rode very well. Did I notice the difference in the 8 from the 5? I would be lying if I said there was a "huge" difference, just start out with the CAAD 4, spec it to whatever you can afford now, later on when money is more available you can upgrade. Have you looked at eBay? there are some nice CAAD frames on there cheap.

Remember the old saying though......price is quickly forgotten, but quality is forever.

Or something like that.....

cheers

Ralph


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Ralph:

Did you notice any "comfort" difference between the different CAAD models? I've read many articles that indicate a definite increase in comfort with the CAAD lines that started using the Optimo aluminum (CAAD7). 

CHL


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

If I was to be honest I might of noticed a difference from the 5 to the 7, but when I got my CAAD 8 and swapped out the alu seatpost to a carbon WCS jobby that was the biggest difference I noticed in the Dales. It just smoothed out the jarring in the rear end, not bone crunching jarring, but jarring. I like the CAAD frames for their stiffness, but the carbon post helped no end.

I have just upgraded to a System Six, 2 rides in I can say I have noticed a difference in the ride, a bit smoother. I am waiting for my 31.6mm carbon seatpost to arrive. I also have not ridden it in anger as yet.

As an example on the System Six I rode over some familiar bumps today, when I used to ride over them on my 8 I used to rise just a little out of the saddle to lessen the jarring, but on the SS I did not need to do this, just a bit smoother ride. I will keen to see what a diff the carbon post makes as well.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

ralph1 said:


> The CAAD 4 was the 1st of the curved seat-stays, I have had a CAAD 5, 7, and an 8, and noticed that they all rode very well. Did I notice the difference in the 8 from the 5? I would be lying if I said there was a "huge" difference, just start out with the CAAD 4, spec it to whatever you can afford now, later on when money is more available you can upgrade. Have you looked at eBay? there are some nice CAAD frames on there cheap.
> 
> Remember the old saying though......price is quickly forgotten, but quality is forever.
> 
> ...


I see plenty of 8's on ebay but few in my size or budget. I've scoured pretty much every website i know, but apparently Cdale users all went to carbon. The thing is my bike now is a Cervelo P2SL and while its not flexy, it's not super stiff nor road geometry. 

I noticed on my friend's 9 that it gets a little jarring, and also the one I am looking at only has an Aluminum fork, do you think this will make a big difference on the CAAD? I don't think I've ever ridden an Aluminum fork. I guess my biggest concern is whether or not it will be like riding a rocket ship at take off, and if I would stick to it for another year or so.

Thanks for the insight Ralph

Mike


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

The carbon fork makes a real difference. As for the dilema of stressing out about buying, just stop looking............I always find that something always pops up out of the blue.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks for the input Ralph, that's probably best.

Regards,
mike


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

As the others have said patience is key. It took me months to find exactly what I wanted for the right price off ebay.


----------



## mark_m (Apr 24, 2003)

I have had my CAAD 4 with 105's since 2001, the bike has been mostly "upgraded" just for kicks (with sale parts) but at the same time it's been quite nice to see what effect the upgrades have had. 
Here's shortened version:
- Wheels: latest and best upgrade, no matter what I did to original wheelset (orange Coda hubs) they felt sticky. Changed tires and tubes several times, changed bearings and lubed freehub to no effect. Add cheap Reynolds wheelset and the bike feels a lot nicer, even with same tubes and tires.
- Fork: Original Time Slice something(?) carbon fork was one of the stiffest forks out there (big blades and alloy steerer, test data from old Velo magazine proves this), I changed the forks to Look HSC3 (full carbon except dropouts) which was one of least stiff forks in the test mentioned above. The Look forks feels a lot flexier when riding on the roller trainers but only little more comfortable on the road. Equilavent of about two layers of handlebar tape and maybe -1 bar tire pressure.
- Seatpost: I changed the original alloy post to Use Alien Carbon then Ritchey Pro Carbon and I'd say saddle choice has more effect than seat post change. Caad4 has 27,2mm post with traditional geometry and not a whole lot of post is showing - this means that the post will not flex much if at all (compared to MTBs). 

In general I'd say it's easy for me to notice when something is changed but improved "feel" of the upgraded bike does not translate into more speed, for me it's all about ride confort.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Mark:

We probably have the exact same bike. I have a 2001 R800 CAAD4, which I built up. Like you, I switched to a full carbon fork. In addition, I've gone from 105 to Ultegra 10 speed. 

While I have not noticed any difference by changing the componentry, I have definitely noticed a definite increase in comfort by switching to a full carbon fork (easton ec90sxl) and a set of FSA Kwing (compact now). In regards to the bars, I think the shape has more impact on comfort then their material.

Would love to see pictures of your ride, if you have any available. 
Safe & Happy Riding.

CHL


----------



## mark_m (Apr 24, 2003)

CHL said:


> Would love to see pictures of your ride, if you have any available.
> Safe & Happy Riding.
> 
> CHL


Hi,
I really need to take new photo of the bike, need one for insurance purposes as well. Latest photo I have available now is 4 years old and shows different stem, seatpost, saddle, wheels and bar tape too. :*)
In this picture it was also set up as loaner for my father, that's why front end is jacked up.


----------



## jevagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, Mike, what did you end up deciding with the CAAD4? 

My curiosity is selfishly motivated in that I'm looking at one with some upgrades and trying to sort through whether I want to go with it. Of course, I'm a "noob" so it is a pretty different case ....


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Jevagirl,

No, I didn't. I took Ralph and other's advice and waited. I scored a CAAD8 off of ebay last week so I'm rolling with that. Haven't built it up but looking forward to it.

what are the specs on the CAAD4 you're looking at? I'm sure we could give you a second opinion.


----------



## jevagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

well ... if you don't mind ... 

this is what i've got on it:
it is 2001, 50cm, carbon fork with these upgrades: Shimano Ultegra rear der., Shimano Dura Ace front der., 105 shifter / brake leavers, Cane Creek Brakes, Mavic wheels, Gomitalia tires with low miles.

so if i can get it for ~$550, then it ends up being a decent frame with pretty good components for the price (if they don't need to be replaced too soon), right? and the price is pretty nice for me. what do you (anyone) think?

thanks!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

if all the parts are 9 speed and in pretty good shape that is not a bad deal. check on the wear and tear of the frame primarily... it's almost 7 years old, make sure all the parts are in good condition and nothing is seized or rusty. while it's a good price.. it's also on the old side, and unless it's not been ridden much, I wouldn't pay quite that much for it. But if you do see it is in good shape and you like it, bargain a little bit to make you sleep easier on the price. if you can post a pic or something, it'd help a lot. framewise, I don't think there's really an issue with metal fatigue or failure so you don't have to worry, but at the same time, you don't want to pay that much for something that old... because you might be able to score something else newer and in better shape. Thats my two cents anyways


----------



## jevagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

https://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7048/r600kr5.jpg 

here's the link to a pic of the bike. it's not my dream bike ... but i'm so tired of waiting and dealing with ppl on craigslist (but no i'm not gonna buy the smart way at the lbs)


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Jevagirl:

I think $550 maybe a bit on the high side considering the age and the current cost of entry level bikes that are discounted at certain times of the year. Perhaps in the ~ $400 range would be more appropriate but then it's a guess. There's one on Ebay that is being auctioned. That should be a good measure of current value.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-CAAD4-R500-Female-Road-Bike-47cm-Shimano_W0QQitemZ350113751872QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350113751872&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Have you had a chance to ride the bike? Make sure you ride it and see if you like it's qualities.

CHL


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

its not bad, but ask for more discount.. i'm not sure how he can price that at 550$ with a mish mash of shimano and some takeoffs. something tells me he's not even the original owner and probably just built it up and claims low miles. but if you ride it and like it, i dont' see why not. just tweak the price a bit. 

buying at the lbs isn't exactly that smart... if you're a first timer they can smell it and that usually leads you down a shitty path.. 70% of the time.


----------

